# New desktop



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

I want to buy a new desktop as soon as possible and I need some advice. I want to use it for the latest games and also for video rendering. I've made a list myself but I don't have much experience in this. 

Here is my list: 

https://www.alternate.nl/html/confi...ssName=mainboard&kind=pcBuilder#listingResult

In case you can't view it:

*GPU:* Nvidea ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, SLI
*CPU:* Intel® Core™ i7-4770K FC-LGA4, "Haswell"
*PS:* Corsair RM650 4x PCIe
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF X
*SSD:* Solid State Drive 2,5 inch SATA Samsung 840 EVO MZ-7TE250LW, 250 GB SATA 600
*Blue-ray player:* Blu-ray Brander Serial-ATA LG BH16NS40
*Mobo:* ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO RAID, Gb-LAN, Sound, ATX
*RAM: *Corsair 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9, Vengeance, XMP

If I should replace some parts, save some money on parts or if I forgot something tell me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have a look at our recommended builds then post back with any questions . . 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Have a look at our recommended builds then post back with any questions . .
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


If you compare my build with the $1600 intel build which and in what way is better?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Our Suggeted Build List uses only top quality known compatible components.
Compared to your build as listed.........
Better quality PSU.
2x4GB of RAM is more than plenty for gaming but 16GB (2x8GB) will be good if you intend to do serious video work.
1600MHz RAM-anything above that requires OC'ing on the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO Mobo and no advantages will be seen over 1600.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

yourking said:


> I want to use it for the latest games and also for video rendering.





Tyree said:


> 2x4GB of RAM is more than plenty for gaming but 16GB (2x8GB) will be good if you intend to do serious video work.


8Gb of Ram can be maxed out with modern games such as Watchdogs, I would go with the 16Gb.


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

Tyree said:


> 1600MHz RAM-anything above that requires OC'ing on the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO Mobo and no advantages will be seen over 1600.


You think It's better to replace the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO with the ASUS Z97-PRO LGA? After reading some reviews it sounds like the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO is better.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

yourking said:


> You think It's better to replace the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO with the ASUS Z97-PRO LGA? After reading some reviews it sounds like the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO is better.


The ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO is an older board and still runs off the Z87 chipset.

Whereas the mobo in the build guide is brand new for cheaper!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Panther063 said:


> 8Gb of Ram can be maxed out with modern games such as Watchdogs, I would go with the 16Gb.


And yet 8GB is the recommended by any gaming site I find. 
But again, if you're doing very serious graphics work 2x8GB could be utilized.


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

I've decided to pick most parts from your recommended build (because I don't really have a clue what parts I need.) This is the new list:

*RAM:* 1 xG.Skill 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, geheugen * €162,90**
*SSD:* 1 xSamsung 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW, 250 GB SSD *€122,90**
*MOBO:* 1 xASUS Z97-PRO(WI-FI AC), socket 1150 moederbord *€184,90**
*Blueray burner:* 1 xLG BH16NS40, Blu-ray-brander * €79,90**
*Case:* 1 xCooler Master HAF X, behuizing *€147,90**
*GPU:* 1 xEVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler (03G-P4-2784-KR), grafische kaart *€494,-**
*PSU:* 1 xCorsair RM650, 650 Watt voeding *€102,90**
*HDD:* 1 xWestern Digital Blue, 1 TB harde schijf *€51,90**
*CPU cooler:* 1 xNoctua NH-U14S, Actieve CPU koeler * €79,90**
*CPU:* 1 xIntel® Core™ i7-4790K, 1150 processor FC-LGA4, "Haswell-R *€299,-**

The total price is: € 1.741,14 which is more than I've expected. Can you recommend me a cheaper site with good customer support? I live in The Netherlands


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Netherlands:
http://www.cdromland.nl --> ships to NL/Belgium

ALTERNATE - dÃ© online computer en elektronica specialist! --> ships to NL/Belgium

Afuture.nl --> ships to NL

Komplett.nl - Home - Dé internetshop van Nederland --> ships to NL

Homepage - MyCom

----------------------------------------------------

Norway:
http://www.komplett.no

http://www.mpx.no

NetShop.no - Kjøp mobil, nettbrett og tilbehør på nett.

MULTICOM / Velkommen - Only G.Skill reseller in Norway

Hemelektronik - speldatorer, TV, kameror, spel, smartphones | Dustinhome.se - Swedish site, ships to Norway

PS / Velkommen

Prisjakt - kunnskap før kjøp - ships from sweden


----------------------------------------------------

Sweden:
http://www.komplett.se

Inet - Datorbutik, datorer, speldatorer, bärbar - Inet.se

WEBHALLEN.com

Hemelektronik - speldatorer, TV, kameror, spel, smartphones | Dustinhome.se
-----------------------------------
Denmark
http://www.komplett.dk

EDBpriser - Find og sammenlign priser på forbrugerelektronik
Pixmania: online salg computere, Foto, Husholdningsapparater - Ships to Europe

You can also try some of the UK links in the build list as they ship to Europe. I believe Aria.co.uk is one.


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

yourking said:


> *RAM:* 1 xG.Skill 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, geheugen * €162,90**
> *SSD:* 1 xSamsung 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW, 250 GB SSD *€122,90**
> *MOBO:* 1 xASUS Z97-PRO(WI-FI AC), socket 1150 moederbord *€184,90**
> *Blueray burner:* 1 xLG BH16NS40, Blu-ray-brander * €79,90**
> ...


A few things I need to know:

Is the PSU really enough for this build?
Would the case I've chosen be a good choice?
Can this build handle future games (like gta v) on ultra and handle fraps recording at the same time easily?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

650W is fine but a better quality PSU would be a good option. SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality.
The case is good quality.
There is no future proofing PC's but the GTX780 should be fine for some time.


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

The store I want to buy it from doesn't have all the parts on the list, so this is my new build:

PSU: Corsair rm 650w
MOBO: Asus Z97-PRO s1150
case: Cooler Master Hyper 412S
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 16GB
GPU: Asus Nvidea Geforce GTX 780 DCII 3GB GDDR5
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: WD Green 2 TB 3.5
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K, s1150
CPU cooler: cooler master cosmos SE with wind

Is this build just as good as the other one?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does the store not offer any Seasonic, XFX, or Antec HGC branded PSUs?


----------



## yourking (Oct 19, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does the store not offer any Seasonic, XFX, or Antec HGC branded PSUs?


Nope. But I'm using a corsair PSU for over 4 years now and never got any problems with it. Why do you think this one isn't good?


----------

